# Better than a skunk



## LDUBS (Nov 19, 2019)

After a couple of weeks of other things getting it the way, I finally got out again yesterday. It was a pretty nice sunny day with temps in the mid to high 70’s and wind from zero to about 5 mph. Surface temp was 61.7 deg’s. There weren’t too many other boats on the lake. That is the beauty of being able to get out during the week. On weekends, especially in the summer, I imagine this place is a madhouse. 

I managed two in the boat. They are nice healthy fat rainbows. I lost three others. One lost was my fault. The other two, I don’t know. I felt them on then they were gone. I was trolling 2.8 to 3 mph using bright colored spoons at 6’ to 9’ OTW, with 160’+ set backs. I got all of the releases along a steep bank shoreline in about 20’ of water. 

Anyway, nothing to brag about, but better than a skunk.


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks for the report! Glad to see you are still getting out there!


----------

